# Severe leash aggression/frustration



## adelinde (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello, all! I am new to these boards and a first-time dog owner (but I've been reading threads without posting so I can learn from all of you) 

My GSD (female, spayed) is about a year and a half. We got her two months ago from a friend's friend's coworker's sister's uncle etc. who heard we were looking for a dog. She's been perfect in every way... except one.

Addie is really, REALLY interested in other dogs. It can be a problem because she loves to sniff and sniff and sniff even when the other dogs are no longer interested in her. But she's very friendly and playful off leash (seems like appropriate playing, doesn't bully other dogs) or when she's on a loose leash and being allowed to greet and play.

But when we're out on a walk and come across another dog, it's like night and day. She turns into a barking, lunging nightmare. She's very loud and won't stop until we finally drag her back into the house. Even when the other dog is out of sight she will continue to whine. 

Everyone in the neighborhood crosses the street when they see us coming! I feel terribly because she's not really DA (or at least I don't think so), but she definitely seems that way to everyone else.

How can I get the neighbors to stop hating us and stop my arms from being torn out of their sockets?  Thank you to all!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

My suggestion may not be terribly popular with some people, but...my GSD, Hans, was about the same age as your dog when I first adopted him and took him to training. Did not have an aggressive bone in his body. Happy to see people, but so super happy to see another dog on a leash going down the sidewalk that his behavior was nothing short of embarrassing! His reaction to other dogs turned out to be the worst problem he initially had. After trying to redirect his behavior (can you say IMPOSSIBLE?) and trying to correct with a prong collar, the trainer, who had an e collar but literally had not had to use it on a dog in many years, finally suggested it might be the best bet. It turns out it only took two sessions with it and it was only used on Hans once each session. Hans finally got the "big" picture and no longer behaves like an idiot around other dogs. 
The final straw that led to the use of the e-collar was when I was walking down the sidewalk during training and Hans saw a puppy being walked across the street. The pup completely ignored Hans, but Hans just went crazy- I thought I was going to be pulled into the street. The trainer told me to heel him and keep walking. There was NO way!
The trainer then took him over to a vacant lot and put him through many, many commands to try to get him under control. The trainer is a big guy at 6'5" and 250 lbs. He could barely control him. We both realized then that a little something extra was needed. 
I do want to stress that the trainer did not believe Hans wanted to hurt the other dogs- he simply gets too amped up when can't get to them to meet them.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I would work on building focus on walks and redirection before I would resort to use of an e-collar. You've barely had this dog for any length of time... give her a chance to learn and give yourself a chance to understand her.

A GREAT book on leash reactivity, if you are interested:
Scaredy Dog! Understanding and Rehabilitating Your Reactive Dog: Ali Brown: 9780976641407: Amazon.com: Books

I feel the problem often times with issues like this, is a lack of creativity on the handler's part with their own personal thinking combo'd with a lack in understanding what the dog is feeling at the time of a reaction. Leash reactivity is usually rooted in over stimulation and frustration... _neither_ of which are impossible things to worth through without ladling on the positive punishment.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Atravis is right. If you are able to build focus and are able to redirect, that is certainly preferable to using the correction of an e-collar. In my case, I was a novice handler who did lack creativity- but my trainer did not. When "Watch me" fails, high value treats and toys fail, trying to heel Hans a different direction fails, trying to simply break his intense focus on the other dog fails, then it's time for something different-before someone gets pulled into a busy street. The e-collar was used as a last resort method for us. I think they can do more harm than good when used by someone who doesn't know how to use them correctly. In my case, the trainer was in control of the timing and used a very low setting. Hopefully, you can use only the more positive methods to get the behavior you want . GSDs can be challenging dogs, for sure, but are well worth it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

As soon as I signed my male GSD's adoption papers I got to see him react to another dog. He was very loud and scary. When I brought him for his check up a week later they put us in a waiting room by ourselves. He had no manners , no 
training, and no socialization. I got him in May. I went to several trainers and went through every method there is. We did focus work, redirection, prong, e collar, positive, etc. He was in a class behind barriers and even reacted to my other dogs when on a leash. I couldn't take him anywhere without a reaction, but I kept trying. Once we moved I started looking for another trainer. In the meantime I walked my other dogs on a leash in front of him, which really helped. I also had a neighbor that took the time for him to meet his brothers GSD and that also helped. About a month ago I met with s trainer and she told me that there was no way he could be in a class and offered private lessons. I was not happy with that, he needed to be somewhere where they understood him and the breed and he definitely needed the training. That same day I called the local GSD club and the next day we went. BEST move I ever made. He hasn't reacted since we have been there. He immediately liked it there and so did I. Believe me, he has been tested several times with other reactive dogs right next to him, growling and lunging at him. I have learned how to get him focused and to watch him closely. If he reacts its my error because I wasn't watching him good enough. Within 2 weeks of him starting classes he passed his CGC and has become a certified therapy dog. I never thought that would happen, especially so soon. Lots of work and determination will get you where you need to be. Keep a open mind and mix and match as many different methods that are needed. The e collar did not work for us, but we are now able to use a prong successfully. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I had the same exact problem with my young male... My suggestion and what I did is to sign up for some group training classes if you can. This can help you learn how to work with and train a dog and this can help getting her used to being around dogs leashed and putting her focus somewhere else.

A big suggestion if possible is to stop the off leash play and no more sniff and greets on leash until you get this under control. If you have to do sniff and greets make her do something before she's allowed to greet such as sit. She has to get the idea that she can't meet every dog there ever was. 

I also second doing a lot of work with her at home one on one, you want to be the best thing in her world... Not other dogs. This is something that I am still struggling with, my dogs leash reactivity has greatly improved but he's still very dog focused. I wouldn't feel bad, this seems to be a common thing in GSD's. Does she really love food or any toys? I'd start by playing with her at home, playing tug, flirt pole, ball and incorporate obedience commands into play.

I would also check out control unleashed and BAT training but I would highly highly recommend signing up for some group classes and find a trainer that will help you with this, I was always upfront with my trainers before signing up for the classes and let them know about his reactivity. Reactivity and aggression are not the same thing. My dog and I are now working towards our canine good citizen title, if I can do it... You can do it! I'd also second finding a GSD club if possible and see if they do any training, it's so much easier to work with people who are familiar with the breed and different training techniques. I would NOT use an e collar without a trainer especially since you're new to dogs, this can make things a lot worse.


----------



## adelinde (Oct 3, 2013)

She's been in group obedience classes with her former owners as well as with us currently. They're of the chain pet store variety. I know the people at Leerburg hate Petsmart and Petco's training classes, but tbh, I don't want to spend thousands of dollars on a professional dog trainer who just isn't in my price range. Do you think we're hurting more than helping by taking her to pet store classes?

The trainer who works with us has been wonderful so far working on basic obedience as well as loose leash walking. She's doing a lot better so far with walking nicely though. However, we signed up for group obedience hoping that she'd be exposed to more dogs and learn more. As it turns out, no one else goes to the classes! We end up getting private lessons because the other people who signed up just don't show.

Anyhow, the trainer told us that the best thing to do with her now is to turn her around before she can see the other dog and react. It works about 80% of the time, but when everyone in the neighborhood is out with their dogs, we can't avoid them all the time. 

He also suggested that we take her to friends with dogs and just let them play so that she learns other dogs aren't really a big deal. Carriesue, you said the opposite thing:


> A big suggestion if possible is to stop the off leash play and no more sniff and greets on leash until you get this under control. If you have to do sniff and greets make her do something before she's allowed to greet such as sit. She has to get the idea that she can't meet every dog there ever was.


Well, we all have different ideas on how to best train dogs, and I definitely see the merits of both sides, but they're conflicting. Now how will I decide? 

Thanks for all the advice! We will continue to work on obedience and engagement in the home. I have yet to find a toy she really loves to play or with. I'd like to be able to play fetch and tug with her, but she's food-motivated, so I'll work with that for now.

Do you all have other exercises we can do with engagement? I've read about the idea of feeding treats whenever she sees another dog so that eventually she'll look at me every time instead of the other dog. She loves treats (who doesn't!) but as soon as she sees that dog across the street, it's all bark bark bark, lunge lunge lunge, I don't care about food right now just let me go see this dog.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't see it as conflicting. . I think what Carriesue meant is she shouldn't meet EVERY dog on a walk. My dog is good with dogs( is only 8 months so going forward who knows) but we still dont let him meet every dog we meet on a walk, because not every dog is friendly. But socializing with your friends dogs are a good idea, if your dog is good with that. 
My dog goes to obedience class, however our trainer allows no socialization so they may as well not even be there. Actually I take that back, they are good for distraction.

By the time your dog already sees the other dog and starts lunging its too late for treats. You have to catch her before she gets to that point. Also not all trainers are more than petco. My trainer trains dogs for the blind yet I pay about $10 more, as a petco trainer.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't have an issue with Petsmart training and I have used them in the past and I'm using them now for my golden puppy, but it was not the right fit for my GSD. There are a few things you can do. Take your dog to the park on leash and work at her threshold level. If she doesn't react at 50 ft, start at 50 ft. Keep her focused on you, once she is comfortable, move a few feet closer and keep going like that. You can throw food in the grass in the opposite direction of dog that is approaching, your dog will go into hunt mode and most likely won't even notice dog passing. You can turn with your dog and say in a voice that gets her attention lets go, the tone of your voice will grab her attention. I also gave mine a ball that he would squeeze in his mouth, he used it like a person would use a stress ball in their hand. A stable dog for your dog to be around can go a long way in teaching your dog manners. Midnite is at the point that we don't meet any dogs when we are anywhere, but if they run up to him he is good and doesn't react at all, which is what my goal was. I no longer feel he is a threat to other dogs, but I still watch and pay attention. Learn your dogs body language, triggers, and thresholds.


----------

